# Continental OnePass to AGR Transfer



## jr6607 (Mar 14, 2008)

Just finished phone conversation with OnePass Service Center and transferred 35.000 miles to AGR points. Even with problems Amtrak is a more relaxing and meaningful transportation option.


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 14, 2008)

jr6607 said:


> Just finished phone conversation with OnePass Service Center and transferred 35.000 miles to AGR points. Even with problems Amtrak is a more relaxing and meaningful transportation option.


How many AGR points did you get for the 35,000?


----------



## DivMiler (Mar 14, 2008)

jr6607 said:


> Just finished phone conversation with OnePass Service Center and transferred 35.000 miles to AGR points. Even with problems Amtrak is a more relaxing and meaningful transportation option.





MrFSS said:


> How many AGR points did you get for the 35,000?


jr6607 will receive 35,000 AGR points.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 14, 2008)

Transfers from CO to AGR are 1:1 - and the best thing is usually they are in your AGR account *THE FOLLOWING MONDAY MORNING* - even if Monday is a holiday (like Christmas)! So as long as you make a transfer by Friday afternoon, the points will be in your AGR account on Monday!


----------



## jr6607 (Mar 17, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Transfers from CO to AGR are 1:1 - and the best thing is usually they are in your AGR account *THE FOLLOWING MONDAY MORNING* - even if Monday is a holiday (like Christmas)! So as long as you make a transfer by Friday afternoon, the points will be in your AGR account on Monday!


Traveler

Just as you indicated the trnasfer was made by the following Monday. Now the problem is figuring out a nice route to us some of the points on. Got my eye on an Empire Builder trip. First class [sleeper] on Amtrak is far superior to any airline forst class. :lol:


----------

